
Andrew Ng – What is the most important problem the AI community should work on? - lukeplato
https://blog.deeplearning.ai/blog/the-batch-apples-ai-strategy-retail-surveillance-clothes-that-fight-face-recognition-suboptimal-optimizers
======
rvz
> Explainable and ethical AI

This IS the most important problem in AI and is a precursor to "Healthcare
including Covid-19" and "Combating misinformation". It is also a precursor
into achieving Artificial General Intelligence (AGI).

However, Most of what we see about AI is the hype and capabilities it will
bring and glossing over the actual issues; especially with GPT-3 which hasn't
been extensively scrutinised yet by the experts. It's still a black box which
doesn't explain why it has generated the text based on its input. I can
definately see GPT-3 being applied into legal text, but only if it can improve
its explainability.

Until then, we must keep writing detectors for these models.

